# Small Speaker Options?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We are repainting, and the wife hinted that she would like me to replace the speakers.

She doesn't like the size of the ones we have now (which are not that big ... to me, they are your classic book shelf size).

I don't care for Bose products, never have... probably never will.

So was looking at these:
http://www.miragespeakers.com/na-en/products/nanosat-5-1-overview/

I have a 7.1 now... would probably go down to a 5.1

Just because my extra 2 are not even 3 feet from one another, room was just too small for a 7.1.

Current have the Athena speaker set, enjoy the sound..


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Mirage are pretty good.

Are you looking at that entire system, or just the 5 speakers?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

These have received very good reviews.

As have These. (which also come in white)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I got a great deal on an Energy Take 5 set and have really enjoyed them.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Orbs are very good too, and if you have a Costco, you can get a good deal on Kef's


----------

